# مراقبة المشروعات بطريقة القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value Management



## محمود الطحاوي (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هذا الكتاب قمت بإعداده عن Earned Value Management وذلك بع الإطلاع علي عدة مراجع في الموضوع نفسة أرجوا من الله تعالي أن يتقبلة خالصا لوجهه

أخوكم محمود الطحاوي


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (30 أغسطس 2007)

أرجو أيراد أي ملاحظات علي الكتيب


----------



## حسين البصام (30 أغسطس 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_أخي العزيز محمود الطحاوي _
_لقد سررت بهذا العرض الجميل والزاخر بالفائدة أرجو من الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك_
_أخوك حسين البصام:20: _


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم حسين


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (30 أغسطس 2007)

17 تحميل و ردين فقط
الردود فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## خالد اليعربي (31 أغسطس 2007)

حقيقة إعداد ممتاز تشكر عليه باش مهندس


----------



## Adn (31 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (31 أغسطس 2007)

أشكرك كل الشكر أخي م. محمود على الملخص الموجز و الوافي لإدارة القيمة المكتسبة .

جزاك الله خير .


----------



## shartooh (31 أغسطس 2007)

حقا شكرا لك والاحلى انة بالانكليزي عربي لانة ليس كل الكلمات كما في القاموس جزاك الله كل خير ياطحاوي


----------



## صابر دياب (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً أخي الكريم على مجهودك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة علي الردود الطيبة


----------



## shartooh (31 أغسطس 2007)

استاذ طحاوي عندي سؤال؟
هل لديك مثال على بريمافيرا ولكن advance example يتعامل مع القيمة المكتسبة والموارد واذا تعذر ذلك موقع به امثلة او اي شيء متقدم لأني الآن اقوم بمجهود شخصي ومستوى تعلمي هو EPS, WBS, OBS, Add Logic to Activities, Add Resources
المطلوب من حضرتكم 
TRACKING , Resources Curves , Management Risk


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال فتح اللة (1 سبتمبر 2007)

It is very good vesion for important subject thanks a lot


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم محمود الطحاوي ... بداية موفقة لطريق كاتب مميز

اولا احب ان اشكر لك تنزيل الكتيب على الملتقى ... واشكر لك هذا الجهد المميز حقيقةً .. واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما وابدا

لقد اطلعت على الكتاب بشكل سريع، ولقد لاحظت ان اسلوب الكتابة فيه تعتمد على هيكل كتابة التقارير، كما لاحظت ان الكتاب غني بالرسومات التوضيحية ... هذا يجعل من الكتاب كتاب مفيد ويجعله كتابا تقنيا اكثر منه كتابا مرجعيا.

طبعا في الوطن العربي نفتقر الى الكتب التقنية والكتب المرجعية "بالعربي" وهذا الجهد الذي قدمه الاخ الطحاوي هو جهد مشكور، نشد على ازره ونشجعه على الاستمرار .. 
ثم من الممكن ان نجد في القريب كتابا مرجعيا للاخ الطحاوي او على الاقل كتابا مشتركا بينه وبين كاتب اخر. 
في الاخير اهنؤك اخي الطحاوي على هذا الاصدار وفي انتظار اصدارات اخرى رائعه منك اخي الكريم .. جزاك الله خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور كتييييير أخي أبو صالح و بجد أنا سعيد جدا بالاهتمام بالرد علي مشاركتي البسيطة و أكيد في الطريق ماهو أفضل بإذن الله


----------



## م. زيد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي محمود شكراً لك على جهودك، والتي يظهر منها قابلية على التأليف، وموهبة في التعليم. أرجو أن تواصل جهودك وتطور نفسك، فالتعريب الحقيقي للعلوم يكون بوجود أمثالك. لغتك أيضاً جيدة جداً، فاحرص على أن تدعمها بقراءة المزيد من روائع الأدب العربي. وبالأخص نهج البلاغة. أرجو لك التوفيق وأتمنى أن أرى كتباً كاملة في المستقبل تحمل أسمك.


----------



## إسماعيل1 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكرك أخي من كل قلبي وبارك الله فيك

اسماعيل1


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا استاذ محمود الطحاوي وبارك الله فيك ونتامل منك المزيد ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى كل المسلمين


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (18 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you for your book and i think that is good notes for EVM
Mohamed Mustafa A.elaziz


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع أخوتي الكرام الذين أبدوا رأيهم بهذا الكتيب و أرجو من الله تعالي لكم كل التوفيق و رمضان كريم عليكم جميعا
م/محمود الطحاوي


----------



## حاتم الجندى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وربنا يبارك فيك والمناقشة فى المحتوى بعد القراءة


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

حاتم الجندى قال:


> شكرا وربنا يبارك فيك والمناقشة فى المحتوى بعد القراءة



أرجو ذلك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser ibrahim (22 يناير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## تامرالمصرى (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (22 يناير 2008)

ياجماعة رجاء حار لكل من يدخل هذا الموقع ويكون عنده primavera vr 6 او المانيوال بتاعه ينزله ارجوكم انا فى حاجة ماسة اليه


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 يناير 2008)

مشاركة طيبة ومفيدة جدا" فينك من زمان على العموم عودا" سالما" ومهما حدث بيننا فجميعنا طلاب علم نبتغى الفائدة لأنفسنا ولغيرنا مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 يناير 2008)

الأخ تامر المصرى 
زميلنا الزعيم 2000 قام بطرح ال manual for primavera 6 كامل فى الملتقى ومعة نسخة من البرنامج أسرع بالدخول على المشاركة وتنزيل البرنامج قبل أنتهاء الرابط وللعلم حاولت فتح البرنامج بعد عمل setup وظهرت مشكلة تخص ال database أحاول حاليا" التغلب عليها وفتح البرنامج وأعتقد أننى قاربت على الوصول لحل بأذن اللة


----------



## عالم البناء (22 يناير 2008)

انا نزلت الملف وباقي اللقراءة والتعقيب


----------



## م محمد كرم (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## engmohamad (23 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع وفى انتظار المزيد وللامام دائما:14:


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و شكرا لك أخي و أستاذي الكريم م/ محمود حازم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 يناير 2008)

اخونا الكريم م محمود الطحاوي

مجهود طيب
لعمل طيب
وهدف نحتاجه للغاية
كمهندسين في سوق العمل

لافتقار المصادر المعدة باللغة العربية
والتي تخدم جموع كبيرة من المهندسين

جعل الله عملك هذا في موازين اعمالك بكل خير


----------



## mostafa elkadi (25 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير عن هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## albara-yassin (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا غالي على المجهود


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و لكم 
و شكرا علي ردودكم الرقيقة التي تثلج الصدر


----------



## laith211 (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك حقيقة العمل جيد واستفدنا منه كثيرا


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (27 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (1 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا لأستاذي المهندس محمود حازم علي عنايتة بما اقدم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (2 فبراير 2008)

جهد رائع بش مهندس جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم على موضوعاتكم المفيدة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم وقد توقفت عند بعض الأخطاء المطبعية في العلاقات في هذا الموضوع أرجو تدقيقها ولكم جزيل الشكر .

[FONT=Calibri,Bold]TCPI = (BAC-EV) / (BAC-AV)[/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri,Bold]TCPI = (BAC-EV)/(BAC-AC)= (150-0.8)/-(150-40)=1.07 [/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Bold][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri,Bold]CV% = CN / EV = -8/32 = -25%[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Bold] [/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri,Bold]EAC = BAC/CPI = 150/0.80 = 180.50[/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Bold][/FONT]

[FONT=Calibri,Bold]VAC = BAC – EAC = 150-180.50 = -37.50[/FONT][FONT='Calibri,Bold'][/FONT]


----------



## سيد طه محمد (3 فبراير 2008)

*شكر و تقدير*

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس محمود على كل مشاركاتك القيمة و الله أنا حبيت التخطيط من قراءة كتبك و سهولة و جمال عرض المعلومات و مستنين منك المزيد :77:


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (5 فبراير 2008)

ألف شكر و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 فبراير 2008)

VAC = BAC – EAC = 150-180.50 = -30.50
ردا" على التصحيح من الزميل العزيز على محمد يوسف فناتج الطرح كما هو موضح أعلاة وليس -37.5 مع قبول أحترامى لشخصكم الكريم 
وفقكم الله لما فية الخير


----------



## abu nouran (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير

أبو نوران


----------



## أنا والليل والقمره (9 فبراير 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> VAC = BAC – EAC = 150-180.50 = -30.50
> ردا" على التصحيح من الزميل العزيز على محمد يوسف فناتج الطرح كما هو موضح أعلاة وليس -37.5 مع قبول أحترامى لشخصكم الكريم
> وفقكم الله لما فية الخير


 
القيمه الصحيحة الواجب طرحها من 150 هي 187.5 وهي حاصل قسمة 150 على 0.8 من العلاقة السابقة .

مامعنى الرمز AV بالعلاقة الاولى ؟


----------



## ايلي توما (10 فبراير 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

الف شكر على المادة الرائعة يا بشمهندس الحقيقة انا تعبت فيها كتير القيمة المكتسبة ولكن الملف دا حل مشكلتي بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (10 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يوفقك و حقيقي انا فرحان اني كنت سبب في مساعدتك
اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد م السيد (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## walidkhlil55 (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير عن هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي ومشرفنا المتميز الأستاذ محمود حازم عياد وبارك الله فيك وبعد إن تصحيح الأخطاء المطبعية أمر مطلوب للتيسير ولترشيح المواضيع القيمة إلى مجلة المهندسين العرب لتعميم الفائدة منها أكثر وأكثر .
وإني أثمن غاليا المجهودات العظيمة لجميع الإخوة والأخوات في هذا الملتقى الكريم .
وأرجو من الأخ الكريم الأستاذ محمود الطحاوي التنسيق معكم لتدارك هذه الأخطاء ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## مهندس البرامج (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود و نتمنى المزيد حيث ان اسلوبك يتميز بالوضوح والسهولة و غنى المادة العلمية بمعنى السهل الممتنع و أعتقد ان لك موهبة توصيل المعلومة .
ننتظر موضوعاتك يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و الف شكر


----------



## محمد رحيم (17 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع جميل جدا ونشكر لك هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طوكر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة وربنا يوفقك في كل أعمالك إنشاء الله


----------



## mtantway2003 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمود
مشتاق الي امة خير الناس
المهندسون الاستشاريون العرب


----------



## rafeh (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً أخي الكريم على مجهودك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m.esam (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز 
نشكرك على الجهد الرائع وفي انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## samehgheith (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا مهندس محمود


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرآ أخي محمود علي مجهودك البناء المفيد وجزاك اللة خيرآ


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً..


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الردود


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على كتابك الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير عن مجهودك الطيب


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## mahmoudhafez2000 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## زياد جاسم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع القيم ونتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

thanx for your reply


----------



## lifecv (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي محمود قمت بقراءته وما زلت بصدد قراءته حتى انهائيه بالكامل 
كتيب قيم جدا وبه معلومات مفيده جدا واول مره اعرفها 

الى الامام اخي ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وجعله بموازين حسناتك امين 

كل التقدير لك


----------



## م/ سرور (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnks


----------



## NAK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيراً و كفاك شراً


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohdelmatteet (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً يا أبو طه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## labeeb (30 أبريل 2009)

جاري الاطلاع على الكتاب
مشكور بارك الله فيك وعافاك من كل هم


----------



## ahbatrek (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً أخي الكريم على مجهودك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وكل عام و انت بكل خير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي الردود و بارك الله فيكم و جعله الله علما نافعا لي و لكم و كفاني الله و كفاكم شر كل هم و ضيق


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ محمود على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
الكتاب شكله رائع
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا
و نفعنا بما علمتنا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gabysf (17 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مع أني من أوائل من قام بتنزيل الملف (الأكثر من ممتاز) وأستفدت منه جدا..فأنا أستغرب من عدم مشاركتي (في حينه) بأقل واجب وهو الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع الأخ المهندس القدير محمود الطحاوي !! ربما لأني لم أجد الوقت الكافي بعد التنزيل مباشرة ثم نسيت بعد ذلك. أعتذر منه وأسأل الله أن يتقبل دعائي له بالخير.


----------



## semsems (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك علي الكتااب


----------



## bebo13 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الكتاب فعلا قيم
الف شكر يا باش مهندس ... جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## قوة الابداع (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك من الاعماق


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*حقيقة إعداد ممتاز تشكر عليه باش مهندس*​


----------



## almasry (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم وإضافة رائعة


----------



## salahfashour (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم


----------



## Mame7 (27 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااا


----------



## a.assal (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 مارس 2010)

الأخ الكريم / م محمود الطحاوي 

جزاكم الله خيراً وننتظر منك المزيد وياريت لو تهدينا بموضوع value engineering

افتكرنا بدعوه حلوة وأنت في أرض الحجـــــــــــــــــاز


دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## Arefaat (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed_2006 (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــراً أخي 

,و أتمنى ان نراك في المنتدى...باستمرار


----------



## اسامه عبدالمعطى (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم - اخوك / اسامه عبدالمعطى - هندسه الازهر ( انشاءات ) 2006


----------



## السيف الاخضر (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم...انزلت هذه الملفات مقسمة الى فصول من الانترنت فجمعتها في ملف واحد ولكنه اكبر من الكمية المسموحة للتحميل فقسمتها الى جزئين...
وهي عبارة عن محاضرات لشركة بوزالن في موضوع ادارة القيمة المكتسبة...بشكل جميل جدا...

ارجو ان تكون مفيدة ان شاء الله...

بارك الله بكم على هذا الموضوع الجميل وعلى الكتاب العربي المفيد...
والسلام


----------



## سعيد رضوان محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس محمود وفى امثالك
اخوكم سعيد محمد رضوان


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي الردود الكريمة و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## akramezzat (1 مايو 2010)

تسلم الايادي
جزاك الله خيراً
:75::16:


----------



## elahsen (1 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## ماهيى 1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا و بارك الله فيك:75:


----------



## hammam2003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

thanx alot


----------



## العربي84 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك وزادك في حسناتك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيه


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يمكن تطبيق القيمة المكتسبة فى المكاتب الاستشاريه وليس المقاول وكيف


----------



## bash98ar (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو موئل (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لك يا بش مهندس محمود وجزاك اله خيراً


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## Israa Abbas (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااا الك


----------



## engahmedezz (6 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير علي الكتاب
وان شاء الله جاري القراءة وابداء الرأي النهائي 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## glman (6 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك انا مهتم جدا بالموضوع وبكل جديد في هذا المجال


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء بش مهندس وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد النواري (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (21 يناير 2013)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ابو الوفاء (21 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## samymoatty (20 مايو 2013)

أقدم شكرى للمهندس الزميل ولكل من يادارة المنتدى ونتمنى منهم الكثير كما سمعنا عنهم وعرفنا


----------



## hishamrony (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... مزيدا من التقدم والرقي


----------



## mohdhuj (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## madjabr (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على الجهد الاكثر من رائع


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## eng_mas0ud (23 يونيو 2013)

تسلم ع المجهود يا غالى


----------



## passitnadif (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزيتم ألف خير و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## REFAAT GRIDA (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## teefaah (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نور الدنيا 123 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع واذا كان بالامكان تنزيل يوتيوب يشرح الموضوع بالعربي حيث اليوتيوبات الموجودة تشرح بالانكليزي ولايمكنني متابعة الموضوع وفقكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## نور الدنيا 123 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع والمتميز واذا كان بالامكان تنزيل يوتيوب يشرح الموضوع بالعربي حيث اليوتيوبات الموجودة تشرح بالانكليزي ولايمكنني متابعة الموضوع وفهمه كوني في بداية عملي في هذا المجال وفقكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## نور الدنيا 123 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليك اخي الكريم وددت ان اسالك هل تستخدم الطريقة في جميع انواع المشاريع سواء كانت خدمية او انتاجية قطاع عام وخاص ارجوا التوضيح وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## نور الدنيا 123 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء ارجوا من فضل الله وفضلكم ان تنزلوا لي يوتيوب يشرح متابعة المشاريع وادارة القيمة المكتسبة باللغة العربية لان الموضوع مطلوب مني وهناك امور كثيرة اود فهمها من خلال الشرح وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## نور الدنيا 123 (5 نوفمبر 2014)

لماذا لايوجد رد ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## نور الدنيا 123 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجوا من القائمين على هذا الملتقى الرائع ومن الخبراء الاكارم تنزيل يوتيوب يشرح ادارة القيمة المكتسبة بالعربي مع استخدام المصطلحات الانكليزي وارجوا هذه المرة اسعاف طلبي وشكرا


----------



## mostafa_4395 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جهد مشكور وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (28 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## anasmok (17 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (21 فبراير 2015)

حفظك الله عزوجل 
و جعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## آغاميلاد (21 فبراير 2015)

* بارك الله فيك **اخي الكريم*


----------



## آغاميلاد (21 فبراير 2015)

* بارك الله فيك **اخي الكريم*


----------



## وليد القاضي (27 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و لا يحرمك من اجره


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أبريل 2015)

شكراً أخي الكريم على مجهودك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​
​


----------

